# Ocean view



## ihaveabigrod (Apr 1, 2006)

hey fellas, i was wondering if any of you guys have fished around the HRBT lately. i am plannin on makin a trip out there this weekend and i was just wondering how the reports were lookin. THANKS!


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Heard some small flounder were starting to show up, still bit early, but could be good ...

Go fish,

`bucket


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

flatties are moving...try the bend beach side of wool...near the big sign...slow drift...might have to move a pileing set or 2...good little hole...or find the channel and fish the up slope...good luck


----------



## ihaveabigrod (Apr 1, 2006)

you guys are great! i will leave a report on here as soon as i get back! thanks a bunch


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Great infor and good luck to ya


----------



## ihaveabigrod (Apr 1, 2006)

fished the HRBT sat mornin with an incoming tide. had to dodge more crab pots than i've ever seen before...nothin goin out there except for the shad, they were definately on the move. drifted in a few places lookin for flounder, no takers. and i couldn't drift by the fort because of the crab pot mine field there.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*ihabr,*

Also heard shad and crokaer are there too. Did ya work a jig tipped w/cut croaker at all ? Might want to anchor between the bridge spans in shallow ~6' of water an cast same. My buds went in a skiff Saturday night an scored 3 keepers an a dozen throw backs before moving on to fish for the greys. And yes bite has been better at night on the incoming that I know ?!

Better catchin' next time  

`bucket


----------



## ihaveabigrod (Apr 1, 2006)

we did manage some shad caught with grubs near the island. we drifted in about 6-7 feet of water near the shore with mud minnows and squid. couldn't even get a croaker! but it was early in the mornin with an incoming tide. i will try your tips though. thanks a lot!


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*To be honest*

The hrbt is a waste of time Drifting. You are better off anchoring and letting the tide do the work. I have caught more flatties on a bottom rig, with cut bait pitching it up tide than I have drifting. Believe me I fish there all the time too. On a slack tide the best thing since sliced bread is a 1/4 oz jighead with a 3" strip jigged in the eddies or casted and worked back. I dont know why but that place is different from everywhere else when it comes to fishing.


----------



## ihaveabigrod (Apr 1, 2006)

WOW! thanks for the advice, i haven't heard that before. i will try that, hopefully this weekend!


----------



## ihaveabigrod (Apr 1, 2006)

fished the HRBT again on friday night, the weather kept us from fishing the incoming tide like we wanted but we still managed a 20" gray and a 20+" striper that we threw back. there seemed to be more fish out there we just couldn't seem to coax them into biting.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Sounds good*

Seems like you had a pretty good evening. I came home to find out that some little Bastards are stealing things off of my boat. THey stole the 1 1/2 dozen gudgeons that I had in my live well and a 6" tomic lure that had been in the back of the boat for a while. I can't wait to catch them. I think I might break a couple of fingers. Everyone says that I'm going to get myself in trouble, but when the cop ask what did you do for him to break your finger what are they going to say? "He caught us stealing off of his boat for the third time this week"


----------



## ihaveabigrod (Apr 1, 2006)

wow, stealing fishing bait and lures. that deserves more punishment than broken fingers!


----------

